# KARACHI | DHA City | U/C



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

*The DHA City 44 Km away from Karachi, PAKISTAN.
*
*Lead concept planner: Prof Spiro Pollalis, 
*

Total available land in DHA City Karachi is 11640 acres.

DHA City Karachi will have all facilities of a modern city. It will have wide road network of AASHTO Standards with service roads and modern traffic control system. Streets will be planned with cul-de-sac concept developing harmony of community living system.


*AMENITIES
*

DHA City Karachi will have world class amenities commensurate to the need of modern living. Special areas will be earmarked for schools, hospitals, community centers and leisure clubs to avoid congestion in peak traffic timings. Prayer areas for different communities residing in Karachi have also been catered. Amusement parks, theme parks in the area will become land mark for recognition of DHA. These parks will be developed by dovetailing profile of the area, high grounds and mountainous range in the north-east to give scenic view.



*COMMERCIAL ZONE
*

Commercial areas of DHA City Karachi will be developed with special design features, incorporating future traffic needs of the commercial activities. Separate Parking Area supported by Parking Towers will be developed. High-rise commercial buildings have been planned in a separate business Zone, where special byelaws will be applicable. In times to come this area will become financial capital of Karachi, which otherwise is financial capital of the country.



*RESIDENTIAL AREAS
*


Different sizes of residential plots have been planned in DHA City Karachi keeping in view residential needs of society. Sizes of these plots vary from 200 – 2000 sq yd. The area will be separated through zoning different sizes of plots. Strict residential byelaws will be implemented in DHA City Karachi. It will have wide street network and cul-de-sac community living concept. Parks and community centers will be available for convenience of residents. No commercial activity in the form of amenities like schools, hospitals etc will be allowed. Only community Mosques and prayer areas will be incorporated with residential area.




*APPROACHES
*


DHA City Karachi is located on Super Highway and can be approached by different directions. Construction of road linking Super Highway and Airport will shorten travel time. It is connected to existing DHA through National Highway and link road linking Super Highway just short of DHA City Karachi.






*Plan:
*

























































*CBD
*















































*Videos:
*

Documentary









*Master Plan
*










*http://dhatoday.com/*


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

*Pics by DHA Today. Feb 2013
*


Workers area











Sector 1


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

The entire cost of DHA city is estimated at $1 billion. 
DHA hopes to attract $3 billion in investment through businesses like hospitals and educational institutions. 13 trams and 79 buses will operate for the residents to commute within DCK. 
Two theme parks, a hospital with nuclear medicine facilities, a big DHA university, 20 colleges and 40 schools are planned for the project.


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Malir river Expressway Project to connect DHA city to Airport and City centre of Karachi.

The proposed expressway — a 47-kilometre-long dual carriageway will cater to the needs of traffic coming from DHA city & Hyderabad. Each side of the carriageway along the embankments of the Malir River will have three lanes.


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

Amazing for a city like Karachi


----------



## BE0GRAD (May 29, 2010)

How much will this whole project cost aproximately?


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Doxiadis Associates (Company which designed Islamabad)

The master planning project for the creation of a new city situated 35 km from Karachi was successfully completed. It is one of the largest and most ambitious projects in Pakistan, which Doxiadis Associates with his partners visualised and designed on an area of 12320 acres, based on ekistics principles of efficiency and sustainability to house a population of ½ a million. 
DCK new self sustained City is envisioned as a paradigm in the fields of infrastructure, transportation, low energy consumption and services for other cities in the region to follow.


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)

BE0GRAD said:


> How much will this whole project cost aproximately?


Around a $1 billion.


----------



## DHAToday (Oct 29, 2012)

*DHA City Karachi (DCK) – Balloting For Plot Numbers on 23rd April, 2013*


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

*Project being evaluated at Harvad university for inclusion in Intl rating calendar*


----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## PIA777 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## bartboy (Jun 30, 2005)

Is it abandoned?


----------



## AbdurrehmanKhan (Apr 6, 2016)

bartboy said:


> Is it abandoned?


what makes you think that? this is DHA not some small company


----------



## bartboy (Jun 30, 2005)

AbdurrehmanKhan said:


> what makes you think that? this is DHA not some small company


No worries


----------

